# In Loving Memory of Crowley.



## Zarka (Aug 25, 2021)

I have posted about Crowley for over a month, giving updates on him. In July of this year he started acting weird, not sick. Took him to vet, thought he had a cracked tooth it was not. After over three months of searching, we found a vet who cared! They x-rayed him thought he had a blockage, did surgery, he did not. He had no cancer, all his blood work was great. He was placed on feeding tube, because he would not eat. He had been making progress, though not much. He never did go back to eating.

This morning, he was struggling, he couldn't breath. He was flipping over and over, he grabbed my hand with his paw, as if he was saying please don't leave me. I will never forget. We rushed him to vet, sadly he passed before we got there.....

Crowley adopted us, he just walked into the house like he owned it. We loved him more than I can express here. Our hearts are broken, as we have lost two cats in one month.

Run Free Crowley, Moot was waiting. We love you. You are home.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad … so sorry for your loss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you are having rough tine at the moment.

Run Free little one X


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a very sad post; so upsetting when you try so hard and yet never know why your pet dies. He was very beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2021)

@Zarka 
What a beautiful boy. 
I am saddened to hear of Crowleys passing. 
I love how he chose you. 
Rest easy, lovely boy.


----------



## WeeBoboi (11 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep well, Crowley x


----------

